# Perfect Hotdogs



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

Squid's son Andrew makes the second best hotdogs on the planet...


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Looks tasty but I like sourcrout dogs. I don't know what it is but man they are yummy.


----------



## chubzerous (Jun 9, 2007)

Who makes the first best hotdogs?


----------



## FoZzMaN-cl (Jul 3, 2007)

I like 'em boiled in beer, then topped with chili...


----------



## terrasco-cl (Mar 4, 2007)

Look mighty tasty to me!


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Split toasted buns homemade chili and cole slaw....ummm ummm :dribble:


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

chubzerous said:


> Who makes the first best hotdogs?


Squid, naturally... <G> Brush the dogs with a light layer of BBQ sauce, wrap them with two slices of bacon and throw them on the grill...


----------



## chubzerous (Jun 9, 2007)

architeuthis said:


> Squid, naturally... <G> Brush the dogs with a light layer of BBQ sauce, wrap them with two slices of bacon and throw them on the grill...


That sounds good, might have to splurge on the weight loss challange......


----------



## Shelby07 (May 1, 2007)

That's just plain mean. Don't you know there's a weight loss challenge going on here? Next you'll be posting stuff like this!

Heartless!!! Just Heartless!!!


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

Shelby07 said:


> That's just plain mean. Don't you know there's a weight loss challenge going on here? Next you'll be posting stuff like this!
> 
> Heartless!!! Just Heartless!!!


Heh... This is merely another form of "Smack-Talk®"... It doesn't have to be mere insulting words; it can also be cruel attempts to tease dieters to give in the the Dark Side... HAH! If god didn't want us to eat bacon he wouldn't have made pigs taste soooo good! <G>


----------



## Poss253a (Oct 14, 2007)

If you want a great hot dog you have to go to Lafayette Coney Island Hot dogs In Detroit.......hot dogs smothered in chili, onions and cheese ....fries with chilli and onions...great when you have been out and have had a few


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

adios the ketchup and relish and add chili...im there.


----------



## Shelby07 (May 1, 2007)

Taking a hint from another thread, maybe they would be better if they were 50 bucks each!


----------



## forgop-cl (May 7, 2007)

Why ruin a good thing with relish and ketchup?


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

forgop said:


> Why ruin a good thing with relish and ketchup?


See... I knew you were cool Duane...


----------



## csaclint (Jan 15, 2008)

Ultimate "KILLER" Hot Dog
nuff said


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Best dog: Nathan's beef frank, grilled, w/grainy mustard, chili, and chipotle peppers in adobo sauce - fantastic!


----------



## JoshIB (Dec 22, 2007)

If you really want the best its gotta be Sabretts.....grilled with mustard, sauerkraut and onion sauce just off the pushcart with a side of soft pretzel and a cold coke outta tha can in central park......followed by a nice sweet stick o' love (Perdomo or Gurkha)........thats what dreams are made of..... for those of you who miss ny food..... http://www.nyhotdog.com/order.shtml


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

mhlatke said:


> Best dog: Nathan's beef frank, grilled, w/grainy mustard, chili, and chipotle peppers in adobo sauce - fantastic!


I like that style of seasonings, HOT !!!!


----------



## threecrazychefs (Jan 15, 2008)

The sabretts is a good dog i find it to be a liitle better than Nathans and Vienna Beef. But my favorites are Top Dog (from Berkley Cal of all places) and another NY item Zwiegles(sp?)
Hoffmans are good as well.


----------



## LouZava (May 25, 2007)

Whatever it is just no onions for me!


----------



## Paesano (Jan 5, 2008)

Some people drink Falstaff! LOL I'll have to try Andrew's hotdogs, they sound pretty good. What kind of sauce do you brush them with and is it just once? Grill used, coal or gas? Thanks


----------

